# Georgia PE wall certificate



## MEPE2B (Jun 16, 2008)

Today I mailed in the form and $25 check to the state Board to get a decorative PE wall certificate. I just feel like that little blue license they sent me doesn't do justice to the effort I spent to get licensed. Can any of you Georgia PEs tell me the size of the decorative wall certificate? Is it a standard size that I can put in a Walmart frame, or do I need to take it to a framing shop?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 16, 2008)

Huh....wonder if that is an option in Kentucky.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2008)

its 8.5 X 11 (because the print it on a laser printer, for a $24 profit) Most normal frames i found were 8X10 so you may have to do a little searching around.


----------



## jtucker (Jun 17, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> Today I mailed in the form and $25 check to the state Board to get a decorative PE wall certificate. I just feel like that little blue license they sent me doesn't do justice to the effort I spent to get licensed. Can any of you Georgia PEs tell me the size of the decorative wall certificate? Is it a standard size that I can put in a Walmart frame, or do I need to take it to a framing shop?


The wall certificate is 8.5 x 11. Wal-Mart does have frames to fit this size document. I had mine matted so that it fits in a 11 x 14 frame and think it looks pretty good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2008)

It'll take a much bigger frame to fit the certificate, calculator, and pencil.


----------



## MEPE2B (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info, guys. Even if it's a laser print-out, I'm still looking forward to get something to frame. I guess need some kind of physical manifestation of my accomplishment to dwell on.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2008)

I got my pass letter faxed over to me today, and it says that I will be getting a wall certificate and some sort of card once they have assigned the license numbers...so maybe I don't need to pay extra for my decorative cert.


----------



## PEPG (Jun 17, 2008)

I should frame a copy of the cancelled checks I wrote through this whole process! I will hang it right next to the license (when I get it!) 10940623:


----------



## Strickland (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll be ordering mine tomorrow actually


----------

